# WIFI Signal verstärken Deeper Pro+



## Patrick333 (16. November 2016)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich suche einen Weg, das WiFi Signal meines Deeper Echolots zu verstärken. Die angegebenen 100m passen leider nicht und brechen öfters ab. 

Der Deeper ist fest an einem Futterboot montiert. Einen Platz für eine Antenne habe ich. Jedoch weiß ich nicht, wie ich das Signal damit verstärkt bekommen könnte?!?

*Meine Idee:*

Habe bei Amazon eine Antenne entdeckt. 

https://www.amazon.de/Antenne-Bluetooth-Funknetze-Standfu%C3%9F-Anschluss/dp/B00PCKJKHW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1479292975&sr=8-1&keywords=wlan+repeater+sma%2Fm

Jetzt bräuchte ich doch theoretisch nur einen mobilen WLAN-Repeater mit so einem SMA/M-Ausgang, oder? Gibt es so etwas?? 

Habe ich nirgends finden können bislang.


Oder habt ihr vielleicht andere Ideen und Tipps für dieses Vorhaben? :m

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.

Schönen Gruß

Patrick


----------



## Patrick333 (17. November 2016)

*AW: WIFI Signal verstärken Deeper Pro+*

Super, danke für deinen Beitrag.

Folgende Fragen jetzt noch:

Wie bekomme ich von meiner Power Bank 

(https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00BJBX132/)

den Strom auf den Router?

Er sendet auf Band g.

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## Patrick333 (21. November 2016)

*AW: WIFI Signal verstärken Deeper Pro+*

Also ich hab jetzt den V3 geliefert bekommen, obwohl ich den verlinkten bestellt hab.
Geht das mit diesem auch? Weil ich lese nirgendwo etwas von Client Mode. Wenn ich den über Access Point einrichten möchte spricht der von einem LAN Kabel, welches ich anschließen soll??
Was zum Teufel??

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00T53K076/

Hilfe. Ich habe noch nie so einen Access Point eingerichtet. Weiß net weiter!


----------



## carpnorbert (23. November 2016)

*AW: WIFI Signal verstärken Deeper Pro+*

Hallo Patrick, habe meine Deeper pro+ verkauft und mit mir ein Futterboot mit Echolot geholt, nur Probleme mit dem Deeper...Ich hatte mal eine Idee ein 2. Handy mit an das andere Futterboot zu machen(2. FUTTERLUKE), wasserdichte Hülle und dann per Remote-Zugriff auf das andere Handy zuzugreifen...würde sicher irgendwie gehen aber umständlich.


----------



## c00LhaNd (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: WIFI Signal verstärken Deeper Pro+*

Das Thema mit dem Signal verstärken geht mir auch gerade durch den Kopf. Haben den Deeper Pro und mit mehreren Verbindungsabbrüchen und Handy hoch halten komme ich max. 100m, dann ist Feierabend. 

 Ich hab jetzt bei Kleinanzeigen einen Umgebauten Deeper (die Bluetoothversion) gesehen, der mittels neuer Antenne und einem Repeater mit intigrierter Powerbank genutzt werden kann.

 So in der Art hab ich mir das auhc gedacht, es sollte ja schon reichen wenn man z.B. die Antenne vom Deeper verbessert, also die interne wird warscheinlich nur eine Platine oder gedrehter Draht sein, diese gegen eine normale WLAN Antenne oder eine mit höherer dBi ersetzen. Nachteil, der Deeper ist nur noch am Boot nutzbar, weil man die Antenne ja dann nicht jedes mal ab und dran bauen kann... 

 Einen Repeater dazwischen klemmen wird glaube schwerer, hab es aber noch nicht getestet, könnte man ja mal machen.


----------



## Patrick333 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: WIFI Signal verstärken Deeper Pro+*

Update:

Habe den falschen Router zurück gesandt. Nicht nur dass es die falsche Version war. Auch ging dieser Client Mode dort absolut nicht. Bei der Einrichtung schmierte er ab/danach hatte ich keinen Zugriff mehr auf das eingerichtete Netzwerk. Alle devices, von Laptop bis Tablet und Handy konnten nicht verbinden nach Eingabe des Passworts. 

Habe mir den nun noch einmal neu wo anders bestellt und werde dann berichten. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: WIFI Signal verstärken Deeper Pro+*

Ich finde das spannend, was es so alles gibt..
Merke aber gerade einmal mehr, dass es vieles gibt, wovon ich KEINERLEI Ahnung haben - z. B. Antennen tunen....

Cool, dass es immer wieder Leute gibt, die so was wissen und bei solchen Fragen helfen.

Danke..


----------



## fischbär (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: WIFI Signal verstärken Deeper Pro+*

Dass das höchstgradig illegal ist, ist Euch aber schon klar? Antenne tunen --> Ausgangsleistung übersteigt die zulässige Grenze. Repeater: noch schlimmer.
Aber unabhängig davon: man könnte mit einer ausgerichteten Patchantenne noch viel größere Reichweiten erzielen. Und man könnte am Deeper zB eine Cloverleaf Antenne verbauen....


----------



## raubangler (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: WIFI Signal verstärken Deeper Pro+*

Ich würde auch auf der Landseite verstärken.
Ein Alfa R36 mit so einer TravelConnector-Antenne (ich habe die TCS212) sollte es richten.

Läuft bei mir mit 12V im Womo.
Wenn Du in der Nähe von Deinem Auto angelst, kannst Du die R36 und die Antenne auch dort installieren (Antenne mit Saugnapf auf dem Dach) und die R36 mit 12V aus dem Bordnetz versorgen.

Ich habe damit mal eine Verbindung über 1,2km zu einem Hotel-AP geschafft.
Und da lag noch eine Stadt dazwischen.
Der Deeper ist natürlich schwächer, als ein Hotel-AP.
Aber dafür hast Du freie Sicht.
Somit sollte 1km drin sein.

In der Antenne ist übrigens ein USB-Stick eingebaut, der auch ohne Antenne bereits die gesetzlichen Grenzen sprengt.
Wichtiger als die Sendeleistung ist aber die Empfindlichkeit des Sticks.
Und die ist anscheinend nicht schlecht.


----------



## raubangler (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: WIFI Signal verstärken Deeper Pro+*



raubangler schrieb:


> Ich würde auch auf der Landseite verstärken.
> Ein Alfa R36 mit so einer TravelConnector-Antenne (ich habe die TCS212) sollte es richten.
> ....



Mal gegoogled.
37 dBm, 5000mW E.I.R.P


----------



## Patrick333 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: WIFI Signal verstärken Deeper Pro+*

Danke für die rege Beteiligung heute!

Also mir würden 200m locker reichen. Der Punkt ist, dass es jetzt nicht mal 40 Meter reicht. Und das finde ich einfach einen Witz. Wobei der Deeper perfekt aus dem Wasser noch herausragt für die direkte Verbindung und ohne großen Wasserwiderstand...
Und ich habe wirklich den Pro+ ...


Gibt es da auch noch günstigere Alternativen als so eine Antenne für 200+ €? |bigeyes

Ich denke ich werde mal diese Selbstbauantenne machen! 

Sobald wir wieder besseres Wetter haben und ich alles beisammen hab (muss ja jetzt zu dem Router noch ein passendes USB Kabel zur Powerbank finden) melde ich mich dann wieder! #6


----------



## raubangler (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: WIFI Signal verstärken Deeper Pro+*

https://www.amazon.com/Original-Version-Portable-Repeater-throughwall/dp/B015PJHROC/ref=pd_sbs_147_3


----------



## schnitzl3r (30. September 2017)

*AW: WIFI Signal verstärken Deeper Pro+*

Hallo Patrick333,

ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken den Deeper Pro+ an das Futterboot zu schließen. 
Hast du inzwischen die hier aufgeführte Lösung erfolgreich umgesetzt?
Oder vielleicht eine alternative für eine größere Reichweite gefunden?

Gruß
Kevin


----------

